# 2 Exchanges with 1-week deposit!



## Platinum Interchange (May 10, 2010)

The 2 for 1 Bonus Week Special allows you to book 2 exchanges with only 1-week deposit!

For weeks banked at least 120 days prior to arrival date:


One Exchange can be booked at anytime depending upon availability.



The Bonus week can only be booked 90 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange.

Both Weeks (regular and bonus week) expire 2 years after the arrival date of the deposit.

Visit our website for details and restrictions.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2010)

*3 for 1!*

And I believe now you have a 3- for- one offer if we book 11 months out.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 6, 2010)

*TRIPle your TRIP*

TRIPle your TRIP
TRIPle Play
One week with friends,
One week with family,
One week with ??


For weeks deposited 11 months in advance, you are eligible to receive two Bonus weeks*: 
One Exchange full week or partial week (partial exchanges at select participating resorts only) can only be booked 2 years or less after the arrival date of the deposit; depending upon availability. 
The 1st Bonus week can only be booked 90 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full week only); depending upon availability. 
The 2nd Bonus week can only be booked 45 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full or partial week - partial exchanges at select participating resorts only); depending upon availability. 
The three weeks (regular Exchange and two Bonus) expire 2 years after the arrival date of the deposit.

Please visit our website for more details www.platinuminterchange.com

Thank you!


----------

